# Csv from home country-duration



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Hello. My partner is currently a holder of the Zimbabwe Special Permit . He wants to apply now for a CSV he has acquired all the paperwork now and He will be applying in the near future. I would like to ask how long the CSV is valid for when you apply with a work contract. I have read here that there is a 1 year CSV and a 5 year CSV . When are you issued a 1 year and when are you issued a 5 year CSV. Also could someone also explain to me if they write the name of the company on the permit , if they do do they write on the 1 year or 5year CSV.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

*VISA duration*

If you have a permanent job and you have included all the requirements as per the VFS/DHA website (work contract, letters from employer etc) then the VISA will be for 5 years. You only get 1 year if you have not found employment (or if you do not declare that you have permanent employment)


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Thanks, and also do they write the name of the company on the CSV ?


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

Ebenezar1 said:


> Thanks, and also do they write the name of the company on the CSV ?


Yes that they do. I know every one wishes they wouldnt but unfortunately they do.


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Do you mean to say they write the name of the company on a 5year CSV? And also can 1 apply for PR based on that , I do know that you can immediately apply for PR once a 5year CSV is issued but I'm not sure about the CSV having the name of the company.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

Ebenezar1 said:


> Do you mean to say they write the name of the company on a 5year CSV? And also can 1 apply for PR based on that , I do know that you can immediately apply for PR once a 5year CSV is issued but I'm not sure about the CSV having the name of the company.



Yes they write the name of the company on the 5 year CSV. Yes you can immediately apply for PR once the CSV has been issued.


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Mmmm thank you, at least PR takes shorter time for critical skills now, hopefully it works out the same for him.

And you cannot change from ZSP to CSV here in SA, bloody lovely...


----------

